# Kid toy embeds



## Buckscent (Aug 19, 2017)

Looking to make some kids soap, anyone know a good source for toys to put in Them?


----------



## lsg (Aug 19, 2017)

Wholesale Supplies Plus has toy embeds.


----------



## Kittish (Aug 19, 2017)

Are you wanting to do small runs of different stuff, even some unique pieces, or larger runs for selling? For smaller runs, for gifting and such, I'd look around at everything stores, like Wal Mart, dollar stores and the like. Some place like Oriental Trading might have some stuff you could use if you're looking to make lots of soap.


----------



## earlene (Aug 19, 2017)

Be careful of the outer surfaces of toys for embeds.  A friend reported that her son was hurt by a sharp edged toy when he used a soap with such an embed.


----------



## Buckscent (Aug 19, 2017)

earlene said:


> Be careful of the outer surfaces of toys for embeds.  A friend reported that her son was hurt by a sharp edged toy when he used a soap with such an embed.



Good point (no pun intended). Many toys look cool in soap but yes, you have to think about the toy when the soap is gone.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 19, 2017)

Dollar tree?  They have bugs, dinos, and more.


----------



## Buckscent (Aug 20, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Are you wanting to do small runs of different stuff, even some unique pieces, or larger runs for selling? For smaller runs, for gifting and such, I'd look around at everything stores, like Wal Mart, dollar stores and the like. Some place like Oriental Trading might have some stuff you could use if you're looking to make lots of soap.


 
Just some small ones, for kid's at Church and such


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 20, 2017)

I make these...

Lightly scented with Applejack fragrance.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 20, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> I make these....



Inquiring minds must know, where did you get the pikachus?


----------



## Kittish (Aug 20, 2017)

Kamahido, those are adorable! I love the shaded effect you got on the Pokeballs. 

I, also, have an inquiring mind and would love to know where you get your embed toys.


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 20, 2017)

I imported them direct from China (eliminating the middleman). They can be found here...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6Pcs-Lot-Ce...l-Toy-3-4cm-/311924220470?hash=item48a021e236

and...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-12x-My-...298863?hash=item3f58d513af:g:CisAAOSwfZ1Waflo


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 20, 2017)

Another picture of the Pokeballs. I used a silicone mold from Brambleberry to make them. They can be found here...

https://www.brambleberry.com/4-Sphere-Silicone-Mold-P5272.aspx


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 20, 2017)

Brambleberry has cut erasers for embedding. They are soft and usable after the soap is gone. When my daughter was still working with the m&p she used the erasers and kids would want to collect the set.


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 20, 2017)

I used the action figures because they were a good value, had no moving parts, and were not overly abrasive. The first batch I bought were only about 1 cm tall, so I was worried about a choking hazard.


----------



## LilyJo (Aug 20, 2017)

I know that in the UK (poss EU) anything like that has to pass the choke test or TS can remove them from sale,


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 20, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> I make these... Lightly scented with Applejack fragrance.


Sweet!


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 21, 2017)

I am a big fan of the Applejack Peel fragrance from Brambleberry.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 3, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> I make these...
> 
> Lightly scented with Applejack fragrance.


 
I love my little pony, but those Pikachu are SO CUTE!


----------



## Kittish (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm curious now about whether these little vinyl toys would be safe to embed in cold process soap. Anyone know?


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 3, 2017)

I have only ever put them in melt and pour so they can be seem through the clear soap. My supplier tells me they are made out of polyvinyl chloride so it should take the heat no problem. The only thing I would be concerned with is the paint from the pony's mane being damaged by the heat of saponification and caustic. If you try it do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Kittish (Sep 5, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> I have only ever put them in melt and pour so they can be seem through the clear soap. My supplier tells me they are made out of polyvinyl chloride so it should take the heat no problem. The only thing I would be concerned with is the paint from the pony's mane being damaged by the heat of saponification and caustic. If you try it do let us know how it turns out.



I've got a bunch of the little pokemon toys on the way. I'll try a dozen or so in some CP soap and see how it works. Cut the first one open after a couple of days, then cut one open every couple of weeks to make sure the toy isn't getting brittle or cracking or bleeding color into the soap.


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 6, 2017)

Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Kittish (Sep 7, 2017)

Got the toys today. Went through and picked out the dozen worst paint jobs to test with (out of 144 toys). I'll post more pics as I go when I get them embedded in some CP soap. 

The grid the toys are on is one inch squares. 







I figure even if this doesn't work out, the toys won't be a total loss. I have a niece and nephew who both like pokemon. These will make good stocking stuffers if I can't use them in soap.


----------



## earlene (Sep 8, 2017)

I can't wait to see your finished results, *Kittish*!  Are you going to post pictures along the way?  That would be so cool to follow your progress.


----------



## Kittish (Sep 8, 2017)

earlene said:


> I can't wait to see your finished results, *Kittish*!  Are you going to post pictures along the way?  That would be so cool to follow your progress.



That's my plan. I like having photographic records along with my written ones. I've even printed out a sheet with small pics of each batch of soap I'd made to that point and added it to my binder, and I'll print out another one when I've made 6 or 8 more batches.


----------



## Kittish (Sep 14, 2017)

So... in light of new information, I'm thinking this experiment is probably going to fail. I'm still going to do it, just to see for sure. However...



> Corrosivity to Non-Metals:
> Sodium hydroxide solutions attack plastics, such as polyamide-imide (Torlon) (10-100% solutions),
> polybutylene terephthalate and polyethylene terephthalate (20-100%), thermoset polyester isophthalic
> acid (10-100%), polyvinylidene fluoride (Kynar; PVDF) (70-100% solutions), polyurethane (riged)
> ...



These toys are vinyl. So are my disposable gloves, and I've noticed the fingertips get all stiff after I use them a couple of times. WILL the toys melt? WILL they crack or crumble? WILL they bleed color into the soap around them? Stay tuned to find out! (I'll make the soap with the embeds in about a week.)


----------



## Kittish (Sep 18, 2017)

I've got the toys in the soap! I double checked, and the vendor info does say the toys are PVC, not vinyl. No immediate sign of colors bleeding into the soap. We'll see how they do.


----------



## lyle42000 (Sep 21, 2017)

It may sound funny but are there any of dog shape?

I'm asking so because my kid plays a great deal with the robot dog bought earlier and seems to be enjoying it as a great toy. After all, most of us (the kids especially) love to own a live pet and I ended up knowing about it as the best Robot dog as a great toy definitely aided me in making my life easier.

I'd earnestly appreciate if you could kindly please share your feedback.


----------

